# Stimme aus Song rausfiltern



## timbalero (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Musikstück und möchte gerne die Stimme
rausfiltern und weiterbearbeiten...

Ich arbeite mit "Magix Musik Macker Delux 2006".

Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

Many thanx
;-)
timbalero


----------



## FingerSkill (18. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich glaub das ist jetzt der 4te oder 5te Thread der sich mit dem Thema befasst. Bitte benuetzt doch die Such-Funktion!

mfg fap


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2006)

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen.

Es gibt in Magix *Dingsda* sicherlich irgendein Karaoke-PlugIn.
Hier ein Link zur Problematik: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...aqdobe-audition-vocals-von-musik-trennen.html

-- Und wie Fapster schon sagte : Suche Bemühen: "Instrumental" oder "Karaoke" --

mfg chmee


----------



## webmanie (27. Oktober 2009)

Stimme aus Song rausfiltern - *NEIN, geht nicht! *

Magix Music Maker bietet eine Karaoke Funktion. Diese liefert aber eher schlechte als rechte Ergebnis.

Hier ein kleiner Link, 
Magix Music Maker - Karaoke Funktion
dort wird gezeigt wie man diesen Filter auf Audio Objekte ansetzen kann. 

Weiter gibt es ein *Video mit einem Test dieser Funktion*. Macht euch selber ein Bild und probiert es aus. 

Testvideo - Magix Music Maker - Karaoke Funktion


----------

